# what is a good inexpensive 24" vinyl cutter



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

looking for insight on an inexpensive, quality 24" vinyl cutter other than the expensive roland ang graphtec??? what have you guys used or heard about???


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The GCC Expert 24 is a great inexpensive vinyl cutter at around $395. It would be good for a startup or back up unit. The software it comes with, GreatCut is pretty intuitive as well and interfaces with Corel Draw and Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

sunra1081 said:


> looking for insight on an inexpensive, quality 24" vinyl cutter other than the expensive roland ang graphtec??? what have you guys used or heard about???


No offense, but is there any such thing as good and cheap in anything?


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

not cheap, its just that im reading that the optical eye or arms system on the roland and the graphtec are like a $1000 dollars more than the ones withou, so im tring to find a quality 24" vinyl cutter without the optical eye for the right price and quality???


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I can only comment about quality. The Roland GX 24 is a workhorse and in the 6 years I have used this machine it has never broken down. Never!!
Avoid cheap if you can.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I have 2 Good Cheap cutters besides my gx24 I have a 24" Master that is mostly covered up that I bought in 2000 that has never let me down that is a spare (knock on wood) and I have a US cutter 32" that I have in my mobile unit box truck for on-site signs and graphics so Master and US cutter should be fine for STARTER cutters but not for long run apps


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

im just looking for a quality 24" vinyl cutter! im looking to spend about $1000 for every thing( maybe a little more or a little less) i want the legs (if needed), the software, and what ever else is needed to start immediate production to be included in my budget!!! can you guys post some suggestions????


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Production of what Abdul? You have a $1000 budget, so you are not going to be able to produce everything a cutter can be a part of.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sunra1081 said:


> im just looking for a quality 24" vinyl cutter! im looking to spend about $1000 for every thing( maybe a little more or a little less) i want the legs (if needed), the software, and what ever else is needed to start immediate production to be included in my budget!!! can you guys post some suggestions????


I'd have to agree with Nick (post #2) probably the best bang for the buck. or for a lot more you could get this....

Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 Vinyl Cutter with stand

Hope this helps.


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you considered a good used Roland or Graphtec?


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

see guys, this is turning into a roland/graphtec thread and my purpose was to find out about OTHER brands that are pretty well known for there quality and less expensive??? im hearing that the a.r.m.s(optic eye) feature on these things are like an additional $1000 more than the regular brands without, and just like some of the other people say, i think i can use sissors for that amount of money if infact i even ever needed that feature.i really just want to do vinyl, foil, metallics, and flock, but i must admit that graphtecs price did seem pretty tempting. with that package would i just be able to install and start cutting or will i have to purchase something else like software??? also whats a good price on a roland gx-24 in the same kind of package??? but my original question is still what are some other quality brands for less money????


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

sunra1081 said:


> see guys, this is turning into a roland/graphtec thread and my purpose was to find out about OTHER brands that are pretty well known for there quality and less expensive??? im hearing that the a.r.m.s(optic eye) feature on these things are like an additional $1000 more than the regular brands without, and just like some of the other people say, i think i can use sissors for that amount of money if infact i even ever needed that feature.i really just want to do vinyl, foil, metallics, and flock, but i must admit that graphtecs price did seem pretty tempting. with that package would i just be able to install and start cutting or will i have to purchase something else like software??? also whats a good price on a roland gx-24 in the same kind of package??? but my original question is still what are some other quality brands for less money????


Best deal on a Roland package is this......even free shipping.

Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Package - Click to Customize

Problem is when you ask for quality and price in a 24" cutter you can't get them both, there are lots of cutters on the market but when you want a quality unit that won't be a waste of your money, that will have a good warranty and tech support, and of course design/cut software, durability, and be able to be repaired if it breaks down, not to mention resale value if you would decide to sell the unit, there are only two companies IMHO that qualify.

Which is the reason for the Roland vs Graphtec debate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Have a look at the *Klic-n-Kut Maxx 24''*. Has 950 grams of force, enables you to cut more than just vinyl. Will cost you a little more than your budget but is possibly one of the strongest and most versatile cutters you can get. Do a search on this forum, there are several users on here.


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

thanx carlos ,but that cutter is to expensive! right now im thinking about the copam and the enduracut 24, but i dont know???


----------



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Yes I am also looking for a cutter like gx 24 or hl721 or hx 720 can't remember if those numbers are round the right way now as price difference makes your head spin. My problem is I am in Australia. Shipping how do you put price on that Weird that Chinese import is cheap however no techs versus techs and big name yet no choice in brands so it seems that shipping from somewhere else you don't get the help if you need it. So forced to fork out $3000 at least just for assurance that the thing will cut. So does anyone know of any idesa to break my stalemate. Of cut $3000+ or may cut $500....6 times later...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are really concered about price, and want a decent machine, look into the GCC Expert 24 like I stated earlier. There are vendors on this site that sell it.


----------



## umeshinamdar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,
If you can affort then go for graphetec ce5000-60 which is 24" cutter and worth for it's costing.If you want to buy china made cutter then these are FOISON,REDSAIL,SKYWIN,ICUTTER.these cutters are avaliable with usb support and good quality and at very low costing.
Regards,
umesh


----------

